# Need flies!



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Well I got back from my 3 week trip to find that all my cultures have mites. I need to get new stock now. Looking for 4 wingless melo cultures, producing if possible. I could also use some Hydei too, but I only need 1 culture. I have 3 SI tads to trade or I can pay too. PM me if you can help out. Thanks!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

... Anyone?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry dude... I live a fair distance away from you or else I would've already given you some.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

eos said:


> Sorry dude... I live a fair distance away from you or else I would've already given you some.


It's okay. Last time I posted one of these threads I got an overwhelming response... but this time, nothing!


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

NE Herp will be your best bet since your in NY. Should be a day or 2 shipping if you order right now.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Fitzy said:


> NE Herp will be your best bet since your in NY. Should be a day or 2 shipping if you order right now.


They can only sell 1 producing culture to a customer, apparently.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Are you in NYC? 

Some more ideas: 
petco (love the FF jars but freaking overpriced)
Josh's Frogs has shipped some stuff to me really quickly before
SE FruitFlies. Never tried them (I believe they're a new sponsor). Maybe they can ship a few producing cultures? http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sp...ore-offered-products-only-se-fruit-flies.html


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> Are you in NYC?
> 
> Some more ideas:
> petco (love the FF jars but freaking overpriced)
> ...


I'm very close. This is the last day I'll wait for someone here until I spend the big bucks to have them shipped to me.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Mitch, sorry I am not closer. My FF cultures have way too msny flies in them and i'd be happy to take some of them and start a new culture for you but your 3000 miles away


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Mitch,
I can ship tomorrow for sat delivery. I can't really get away to drive them up to you.

J


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

JeremyHuff said:


> Mitch,
> I can ship tomorrow for sat delivery. I can't really get away to drive them up to you.
> 
> J


How much? PM me please.


----------

